# Converting a serger to treadle



## westbrook (May 10, 2002)

thought some may enjoy this....

how to convert a serger into a treadle

http://www.mushycat.com/wiki/index.php?n=Treadles.SergerConversion


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

That is really neat westbrook.

I wonder if you could convert to hand crank, as that lady does the sewing machines over on patternreview site.

Angie


----------



## Sonshe (Jun 17, 2006)

You wouldn't be able to do this with a high-end serger, could you? Say like a Viking or Janome that have the electronic stuff in them.


----------



## westbrook (May 10, 2002)

I wouldn't think so because the electronics need electricity. But on an old serger not used any longer this would be great. I can think of some times when I wished I had a treadle serger... camping and all the kids were gone fishing, I am alone with a moments peace <smile> to do what I love.. sewing.

If someone had a cabin without power this would be a great use for this or like at my house when the wind blows and a transformer goes out and I am in the middle of sewing something. I could just move on over to my treadle serger.

I have a Viking 936 and wouldn't consider changing it over but I also have an Elna L4 that I certainly would. I would love to have an old Bernina 4 thread with a cover stitch that I certainly would change over! think I will start to look for one.


----------

